# Vernünftige Kabeltastatur aus Metall?



## Themistokles_ (28. März 2016)

*Vernünftige Kabeltastatur aus Metall?*

(-> Wenn falsches Subforum bitte verschieben! Hab leider kein passendes Subforum für Tastaturen/Keyboards gefunden)

Hey Leute!

Ich wollte mich bei euch mal erkundigen, ob ihr zufällig eine Tastatur mit deutschem Layout kennt, die über einen Kabelanschluss verfügt und zudem aus Aluminium oder einem ähnlichen Werkstoff besteht.

Liebe Grüße und Danke für alle hilfreichen Antworten schonmal )


----------



## Gast20180319 (28. März 2016)

*AW: Vernünftige Kabeltastatur aus Metall?*

Unterforum: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/eingabegeraete-und-peripherie/48

Mir fällt spontan gerade die Corsair K70 ein, kannst du dir ja mal anschauen.

Möchtest du denn eine mechanische Tastatur ?

Wie hoch ist dein Budget ? 

Was machst du damit hauptsächlich (schreiben, zocken ) ?


----------



## Themistokles_ (28. März 2016)

*AW: Vernünftige Kabeltastatur aus Metall?*

Danke für die Antwort Addi! 

Auf "Eingabegeräte" wäre ich wohl nie gekommen, wenn ich nach einem Unterforum für Tastaturen suche :'D

Ob Mechanische Tastatur oder nicht ist mir eigentlich egal. Allerdings höre ich immer wieder, dass die mechanischen ja besser sein sollen. Habe bisher aber nie wirklich einen Unterschied zwischen den Tastaturen von damals und heute bemerkt...(?) :/
(ergo = Mechanische Tastatur wäre Präferenz)

Mein Budget ist im Prinzip egal, da ich auf eine Tastatur mit guter Qualität auch gerne mal länger sparen kann. Außerdem kann ich die Black Edition meiner Razer Lycosa gar nicht mal so schlecht verscherbeln, glaube ich (so sehen zumindest die Presie bei Ebay aus) ;D

Ich benutze die Tastatur für Schreiben und Zocken. 

Ich suche eine Tastatur die im Prinzip folgende Eigenschaften hat:

1. Metallframe/Vollmetall
2. Inseltastatur (damit ich sie leichter säubern kann und nicht so viel Dreck zwischen den Tasten hängen/liegen bleibt)
3. Präferenz für irgendeine Beleuchtung
4. Präferenz für Handballenablage
5. Kein Touchscreen für Media Player wie bei der Razer Lycosa, der machte nur Ärger -> Tasten
6. Numpad
7. Deutsches Layout mit Umlauten (Ö, Ä, Ü)
8. Kabelverbindung (Kein Bock auf ständig leeren Akku und Eingabedelays)
9. Präferenz für mechanische Tasten mit leichtem bis normalem Widerstand zum schnellen Tippen
10. Präferenz für austauschbare Tasten, damit ich Tasten mit verschiedener Haptik (zum Schreiben ohne auf die Tastatur gucken zu müssen) einbauen kann
11. Keine unnötigen G(x)-Tasten am linken Rand. 

Ist viel, sorry, aber ich bin immer ein kleines bisschen perfektionistisch 


NACHTRAG: Hatte ich ganz vergessen: Die K70 sieht super aus! Allerdings gefällt mir es mir nicht so gut, dass die Taste so hoch angesiedelt sind. Da sammelt sich dann Dreck in den Zwischenräumen und die Beleuchtung "bleedet" unter den Tastenrändern durch, was ich nicht so schön finde :/


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. März 2016)

*AW: Vernünftige Kabeltastatur aus Metall?*

Mit den ganzen Ansprüchen ist die Luft ganz schnell dünn. Entweder diese Cougar vielleicht noch oder eben selber schauen oder doch ein paar Ausnahmen zulassen.


----------



## Themistokles_ (28. März 2016)

*AW: Vernünftige Kabeltastatur aus Metall?*

Danke, Dr. Bakterius!

Hatte ganz vergessen mal mit Geizhals zu recherchieren, werde ich gleich mal nachholen )

Die Cougar hat leider keine Inseltastaturstruktur und ehrlich gesagt kommt mir das Layout ein wenig überfrachtet und wie ein großes Werbeschild mit den ganzen Logos vor :/ 

Auch wenn diese Tastatur hier leider aus Plastik ist, optisch wollte ich so in diese Richtung gehen: 
1. LOGITECH K28e corded Keyboard USB black for Business: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor
2. Keysonic KSK-821 U DE Tastatur USB: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor
3. LogicKeyboard SKB-AJPU-DE Tastatur silber/weiss: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor

Bei der Tastatur fehlen nur leider die Media-Tasten, die ich beim Streamen/Zocken gerne benutze und der Metallframe, sonst würde ich sie wahrscheinlich sogar kaufen.


----------



## Gast20180319 (28. März 2016)

*AW: Vernünftige Kabeltastatur aus Metall?*

Ich behaupte einfach mal das keine Tastatur auf den Markt näher an deine Präferenzen rankommt als eine Corsair K70.

Gerade durch die hohen Tasten sammelt sich da kein Dreck, man kann die Tastatur einfach neigen, und der Dreck rutscht raus, bzw. kann man auch einfach mit Druckluftspray durchgehen.
Und gerade solche Tastaturen sind kinderleicht zu reinigen, im Gegensatz zu denen wo sich der Dreck in den Aussparungen sammelt und man ihn da ohne die Keycaps zu entfernen auch in der Regel nicht rausbekommt.

Das mit dem Backlight bleeding kann ich nachvollziehen, ist meiner Meinung nach aber nicht weiter schlimm 

Hab ja selber schon meine zweite k70.

Vielleicht hat ja noch einer ein paar Ideen, mir fallen jedenfalls keine anderen passenden Tastaturen ein.

Und du solltest einen Mod anschreiben, der den Thread in das passende Unterforum verschiebt, da sind auch Leute die sich mehr damit befassen.


mfg


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. März 2016)

*AW: Vernünftige Kabeltastatur aus Metall?*

Cherry wäre da noch was aber wenn ich die Logiklack so sehe du viele Abstriche du machen wirst  oder man landet beim Klingonen Layout


----------



## Themistokles_ (28. März 2016)

*AW: Vernünftige Kabeltastatur aus Metall?*

"Hab ja selber schon meine zweite k70."

Darf man denn die spannende Geschichte erfahren was mit der ersten K70 passiert ist? 

LG, Themisto


----------



## Themistokles_ (28. März 2016)

*AW: Vernünftige Kabeltastatur aus Metall?*

Was Cherry angeht, sehr geehrte Doktor Bakterius, da habe ich schon deren ganzes Angebot durchforstet und bin auf die gleiche Tastatur gekommen wie du 
Allerdings schreckt mich da wieder die Tastenzusammenstellung und die Tasten an sich ab, da sie durch die angepassten Tastenformen schwer austauschbar sind. 

Was ist denn ein Klingonen-Layout? )


----------



## Gast20180319 (28. März 2016)

*AW: Vernünftige Kabeltastatur aus Metall?*

Da sind plötzlich mehrere LED´s zeitlgiech einfach defekt gewesen (nach ca. 7 Monaten).

Die neue habe ich seit knapp einem Jahr und noch alles in Butter 

Wie gesagt, es gibt keine Tastaur die die suchst.

Da musst du Kompromisse eingehen. 

mfg


----------



## Schallrich (29. März 2016)

*AW: Vernünftige Kabeltastatur aus Metall?*

Die K60 (wenn noch zu bekommen) sollte hier auch erwähnt werden.
Hab meine schon seid anno Zopp.


----------



## Körschgen (29. März 2016)

*AW: Vernünftige Kabeltastatur aus Metall?*

Die LogicKeyboard Geräte werden im professionellen Bereich eingesetzt.
Gute Verarbeitung, vor allem aber unterschiedliche Layouts für versch. Programme.
In vielen Schnittplätzen liegen die.
Kenne die Avid und Adobe Versionen.

Aber N-Key Rollover und co is da nich.
Kann auch die Corsair k serien empfehlen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (29. März 2016)

*AW: Vernünftige Kabeltastatur aus Metall?*



Themistokles_ schrieb:


> Was ist denn ein Klingonen-Layout? )


War eher ein Spaß aber es war so etwas wie dies gemeint da manches eben nur auf einem lokalen Markt zu bekommen ist. Rein aus Metall gibt es etwas aber auch wieder mit viel Bereitschaft zum Kompromiss.


----------



## JackA (29. März 2016)

*AW: Vernünftige Kabeltastatur aus Metall?*

Wieso komplett Metall, wenn ich fragen darf?  Dir ist bewusst, dass Metall immer kalt ist?
Zusätzlich:
- Es gibt keine fürs Zocken taugliche (Anti-Ghosting/NKRO) Tastatur, die komplett aus Metall ist mit flachen Tasten.
- Beleuchtung sowieso net

Alternativen: CM Storm Mech, Cherry MX-Board 6.0, da hast du halt dann Kunststoff-Tastenkappen.


----------



## Schallrich (30. März 2016)

*AW: Vernünftige Kabeltastatur aus Metall?*



JackA$$ schrieb:


> Wieso komplett Metall, wenn ich fragen darf?  Dir ist bewusst, dass Metall immer kalt ist?
> Zusätzlich:
> - Es gibt keine fürs Zocken taugliche (Anti-Ghosting/NKRO) Tastatur, die komplett aus Metall ist mit flachen Tasten.
> - Beleuchtung sowieso net
> ...



Zocken tauglich/Anti-Ghosting/NKRO/Beleuchtung war so im Startpost ja so explizit auch gar nicht gefragt. 

Hier mal was scheinbar richtig stabiles (QWERTY)

Kompakte Metall Tastatur mit Trackball - Active Key Online Shop

Müsste nur irgendwo eingebaut werden o.O


----------



## XM4STER360 (31. März 2016)

*AW: Vernünftige Kabeltastatur aus Metall?*

Wenn dir eine exotische Marke nichts aus macht versuchmal eine Ducky.

Ducky Channel→Products→Keyboards


----------



## Themistokles_ (9. April 2016)

*AW: Vernünftige Kabeltastatur aus Metall?*

Danke für eure ganzen Antworten!


----------



## Doenertaker (11. April 2016)

*AW: Vernünftige Kabeltastatur aus Metall?*

Falls das Thema noch aktuell ist: 
Bei deiner Anforderungsliste kam mir auch sofort die K70 in den Sinn. Ich hatte damals fast die gleichen Ansprüche und bin am Ende nach langer Suche bei dieser Tastatur gelandet (wegen dem Preis vor allem, alle anderen Tastaturen die mir zugesagt haben waren noch deutlich teurer als die non-RGB version der K70, und ich wollte sowieso nur blaue Beleuchtung). Ein Punkt bei dem du allerdings enttäuscht sein könntest ist die Handballenauflage, die ist aus Plastik mit einer Gummischicht - was ich persönlich aber sogar besser finde, gerade wegen der angesprochenen Kälte von Metall. Wenn du Metall-Keycaps kaufen möchtest, solltest du darauf achten, dass diese auch ziemlich schwer sind (also ggf. Switches mit höherer Auslösekraft nehmen) und sie Lichtdurchlässig sein sollten. Von den Lichtdurchlässigen habe ich bisher nur WASD gesehen (bei Caseking). Da muss man eben abwägen was man will, ich finde, die Standard-Keycaps fühlen sich schon ziemlich hochwertig an, aber wenn du da auch besondere Materialansprüche hast wirds eng


----------

